# French Drain to Drywell



## dss9157 (7 mo ago)

Looking to dry out my backyard, especially around my firepit patio, so I tried to come up with a solution after doing some online research. Please check out the attached pic of a pretty basic drawing of my plans and let me know if it looks like something that might work or any problems that could come up. The total length of pipe is about 120 feet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Do you have a picture of the yard? Are there any other options for directing the water? Dry wells are good in theory, but I've seen many installed just to essentially create a second lawn pond.


----------

